# Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit, December 2007



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2007)

Went back here today with CrashOverride and Mrs Crash (for want of a user name at the mo!  ) and spent a good two hours exploring. Crash found a way onto the staircase up to the conveyor belt and we later found a track up to the top of the excavations. But not before I did something stupid..._really_ stupid!  Thinking I could climb a chalk-heap after all the rain we've had, I suddenly found myself sinking up to above the ankles...and was stuck fast. It took us ages to get me out again and was somewhat scary. Talk about cement overshoes!!! 
Anyway, this is the first lot of pics. Enjoy! 





























































Mr and Mrs Crash came down from the top down the metal staircases and explored the control room there so hopefully be seeing that amongst their pics when posted.
Crash found a way into the small check-point building so we also looked in there. I don't know what the proper name for it is, but it's where the lorries are weighed in and out with a weighing ramp just outside.
Some more of mine coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

The rest of my photos.






A funky little hand holding a bar for a handle.




































Crash found some photos in a drawer. I've seen some similar to this on a site about the quarry.






I think this is probably the weighing machine for the lorries.











Cheers


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

OOOOh I love, very good work

S


----------



## CrashOverride (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

You got some great photos there Foxy, hope you've got all the mud off now?
thank god we had those wet wipes in the car  Heres a few of my pics...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Cheers Sheep 

Excellent photos, Crash. I still don't know how you and Mrs C stood on the edge of the hopper to take pics like that!  I've got a pic of it...but with the fence between!  
That 'Copy' paper made interesting reading. Now we know what the big building was for! 

Cheers


----------



## tonyque2 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Hi Foxy, Crash and Mrs C 
Glad you managed to get back there to get some more pics. Hope you have recovered from your cement feet Foxy. Lucky it wasn't the quick drying variety !! You chose a good day to go back after all the rain recently. Interesting pictures from both your posts.
Cheers Tony


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Thanks Tony. 


tonyque2 said:


> Hope you have recovered from your cement feet Foxy. Lucky it wasn't the quick drying variety !!


 I've just managed to wash my shoes after a long soak. Just hope I can get them dry now as they're the only ones I have!


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

I can see from of these shots why Dr Who & Blake's 7 used to use quarries a lot for alien planets. I don't think they came here though.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*



Richard Davies said:


> I can see from of these shots why Dr Who & Blake's 7 used to use quarries a lot for alien planets. I don't think they came here though.


Yeh, there was always a quarry or gravel pit or two...I'd forgotten about that! They do look quite alien, don't they!


----------



## King Al (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Super stuff guys, love the pics, the pics with the old pics anre cool also like the classic coats still hanging pic

looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Loving the pictures! Sounds like you had a lucky escape from that chalk heap!


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*

Great work Guy's, This stuff really ticks my box, let me know if you put any other pics of this stuff on an external photo site so I can check em out.

Simon-G


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Shapwick Grange Quarry-revisit 10/12/07*



King Al said:


> looks like you guys had a great time



Cheers Al. It makes quite a difference, I've found, when exploring with others...more relaxed and fun. Usually, 'cause I'm on my own, it's a case of get as many pics as poss before I'm totally spooked out...gets the adrenalin going though!  



Braveheart1984 said:


> Sounds like you had a lucky escape from that chalk heap!



There was a moment when I really thought I'd never get out!  I managed to free the one foot by rocking it to an fro, but the left one was stuck fast, so I had to kneel down and scoop the clay out with my hands...it was freezing...and gradually loosen it. Cheers BH. Daft bat (me, not you!) 



Simon-G said:


> Great work Guy's, This stuff really ticks my box, let me know if you put any other pics of this stuff on an external photo site so I can check em out.



Will do Simon _when_ I get my website launched!


----------

